# Barra de Navidad



## Oldjuggy (Jan 4, 2011)

Any suggestions of where to stay in Barra for a week in early March? Would prefer beach front that's close to restaurants (preferably road side chicken etc) and cold refreshing adult malt beverages. Thanks in advance for comments.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Not much on the beach in Barra ... except the Alondra (expensive). Melaque (next door) is the one with many choices


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

The Hotel Barra de Navidad is my choice. Cheap and clean.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

What about La Manzanilla (different from Manzanillo)? I have heard that is a better choice than Barra de Navidad, but haven't been to either.


----------



## Mainecoons (Nov 25, 2010)

Hotel Barra de Navidad has been recommended to me as well.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

La Manzanilla is very small, still no ATM or Bank, some good places to eat and I don't like the beach as much as Barra or Melaque. Melaque has a Banamex and Intercam. Barra has two ATM's. Barra has kind of a carnival flavor compared to Melaque


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You might like the Sands Hotel in Barra de Navidad; good location on the lagoon with a very nice pool. Some rooms have A/C and a view of the Grand Hotel across the water. They also have secure parking.


----------



## Oldjuggy (Jan 4, 2011)

Just returned from vacation and thank all for the comments. You've provided some excellent ideas for the next vacation starting in a few weeks. 
The Old Juggy


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Tons of inexpensive hotels along the beach in melaque, many with pools. IMO a better option than Barra. Barra is nice to just go walk around.


----------

